# Went fishing today-pics added



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Went fishing today. We caught six crappies all but one were real nice slabs. Launched about 4 left about 8:30. No pics anything under 3ft long ain't picture worthy IMO.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Went fishing today*

LMAO! Thanks for the company Larry.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Went fishing today*

Very nice sir!!! Crappie fillets breaded and fried!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Went fishing today*

I didn't go fishing today.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Went fishing today*



luv2fsh&hnt said:


> No pics anything under 3ft long ain't picture worthy IMO.


You should have lined them all up to make sure they were longer then that 3ft mark! :roll:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't take any pics prior to filleting the slabs but thought I would share pics of the finished product me and the fam damily enjoyed for dinner this evening.[attachment=1:1q5pw3ad]Image002.jpg[/attachment:1q5pw3ad][attachment=0:1q5pw3ad]Image017.jpg[/attachment:1q5pw3ad] P.S.- K2 thanks for posting the recipe it is better than the one I have been using for years!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt you're very welcome glad you liked it. Took a few experimentations to work it... found out it's just the right amount of seasoning and with the right amount of beer for the batter texture...I'm sure using it again you'll tweak it to even better perfection. Them fillets look mighty tasty...we'll be having some tonight. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2,
I added a little baking "powder"  to your recipe.
It helps the batter to raise a bit more puffy.
I'm also a fan of Cajin spice and that went into the mix.

We used the recipe for the fish that we cooked at our Youth Fishing Club Fish Fry.
It was a huge hit!!!
Thanks again for the recipe K2,
Grandpa D.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> K2,
> I added a little *baking power* to your recipe.
> It helps the batter to raise a bit more puffy.
> I'm also a fan of Cajin spice and that went into the mix.
> ...


K2 you just need more Pa-Pa-Pa-Pa-Power in your recipe. :lol: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad we could provide this recipe...yep tweak it to your ole taste-buds...that's what's fun about get'n a recipe...you can modify it to your lik'n...I may tweak with a little more zap...but we're not into spicey foods. As you get old and have the layers of crust we have...the ole innards don't necessarily have that same layers of crustiness... :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------

